# Mounting Long shaft motor help



## ceejkay (Aug 5, 2008)

Today i picked up 25hp johnson long shaft for 150$. i need to make something like what heavy-chevy has. anyone know what materials, thickness, how to mount ect. i have really no clue on how to do this. thanks for your help guys.


----------



## minicuda (Aug 5, 2008)

try this site great jackplate plans with optional hydro trim
https://www.dillon-racing.com/jackplate/index.htm


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 5, 2008)

i used a road sign for aluminum, high quality stuff. then 1-1/2" wood at the core. and 1" sqare bar to support it on both sides. if i did it agin i would probably use higher quality stuff on the square bar since its starting to rust, but I use it primarily in salt water.

go ahead, copy me, shes plenty strong.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 5, 2008)

by the way this is on top of my plywood and more road sign aluminum transom plate. all the wood is coated with regular rustoleum in an attempt to prevent rotting. 






and its actually really easy, i had this all done in few hours believe it or not.


----------



## ceejkay (Aug 6, 2008)

that will work great. from all of our great hurricanes i have a big child at play sign. the square stock i can get from work. im pretty much set. unfortunately i wont be able to keep my back deck due to weight but i can live with that. 

oh and by the way you can add another crazy man to your oversized motor on a small jon. i think i beat you because mine is only a 12 footer :lol:


----------



## seaarc (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow Heavy. It is for real. 8) Good work =D> 

Dave


----------



## WTL (Aug 6, 2008)

Here is how I accomplished the same thing.

This utlizes 1/4" aluminum angle bolted together on top of a transom extension. I like the way Heavy did his transom extension better, but the advantage with mine is in the adjustability of the jackplate.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 6, 2008)

WTL said:


> Here is how I accomplished the same thing.
> 
> This utlizes 1/4" aluminum angle bolted together on top of a transom extension. I like the way Heavy did his transom extension better, but the advantage with mine is in the adjustability of the jackplate.


That is similar to the method that I was going to have to use when I thought I would be buying a short shaft engine for a long shaft boat - infinitely adjustable. 

With your method, WTL, is that a non twisting tiller (looks like galvanized pipe) and a control box for throttle/shifting? If so, how do you like that method? I imagine you did yours like that because you lacked the right tiller (and a pain they are to find these days) but I am thinking about doing something similar, since reaching the shifter is a pain, and holding the throttle twisted at WOT, while controlling the boat at 30 mph is a pain as well. Once I twist it around, my hand is stuck in that position.


----------



## minicuda (Aug 6, 2008)

this is how i did it. aluminum from the scrap yard $15.00 stainless nuts and bolts 25.00 home depot


----------



## WTL (Aug 6, 2008)

Haha, that, my friend, was a dangerous idea. 

It was right after I got the boat and I didn't have a cable, but I had a pipe. I wanted to run it to make some adjustments while I waited for the cable to come in the mail. It worked, but the pipe was only bolted to the cowling - yea I only went straight ahead and I was all alone on the small lake. Still made me nervous as hell. 

Now I got a teleflex rack cable and it is great.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I already have the tiller, so it would just be disabling it, and hooking up a control box instead (which I have at least two, if not more good ones in the shop). But, the factory tiller would still be used for steering.


----------



## ceejkay (Aug 7, 2008)

So i did one of those things where you give a guy a deposit(didnt have my truck at the time) and now i cannot get ahold of him. :evil: im a bit angry!! so thanks for all the replys but i guess no motor for me.

on the plus hand, next time someone asks how to get a long shaft to work you have a reference.


----------



## WTL (Aug 8, 2008)

I would find the guy and ring his neck. Thats theft. How much did you give him?


----------



## ceejkay (Aug 9, 2008)

10 bucks. just for this reason


----------

